# Where do you find 666?



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

I wanted to ask everyone here where do you find the number 666.

Take pictures, or explain. 


I found this:


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

I found this...


----------



## voice- (May 19, 2002)

Haven't really seen it much on this forum, but I read page #666 in LoTR yesterday...


----------



## simX (May 19, 2002)

I found this....


----------



## voice- (May 19, 2002)

Just for the record Sim, I really wanted an app that took exactly 666k's of memory and post my screenshot of MUG...


----------



## simX (May 19, 2002)

I'm sure you could induce Internet Explorer to use 666 MB of memory (if you have enough, that is  ), since there was a pic of MUG and IE was using almost 1000 MB.


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Will IE render pages faster then?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

what is this 666 obsession ? 
Go get the album "who's afraid...." by 666 and listen to it 

I'm the D.E.
I'm the D.E.V.
I'm the D.E.V.I.
I'm the D.E.V.I.L.
I'm the devil 

Admiral


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

work of the devil?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

forgot the pic. sorry for double post


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

The edit button is your friend!


----------



## Hypernate (May 20, 2002)

Heehee, when I get home I'll post the picture of the number 666 bus I caught ( Actually, got the bus driver to change the number to)


----------



## Hypernate (May 20, 2002)

Here it is  I rode it ALL the way to the terminus with my friend, and we made the bus driver change the number to 666 lol!


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

I barely snapped this pic as I was transferring something to my iDisk...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Hey SimX, what skin is that? It looks like Sosumi but different...


BTW, it's Seismic not Sesmic


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Just for the record Sim, I really wanted an app that took exactly 666k's of memory and post my screenshot of MUG... *



Um, what is MUG? I don't quite know... you guys keep talking about it... it's not the Mac User Group right? No, that doesn't make any sense...


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

OMG! MEMORY USAGE GETTER! Have you ever bothered to peek at simX's signature, which is about the size of his posts?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

OOOOOooooooooooooh. Sorrrrry.  Seriously, no, I know all about Memory Usage Getter, I just never thought of it as "MUG" somehow. OK then. That makes much more sense


----------



## julguribye (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Haven't really seen it much on this forum, but I read page #666 in LoTR yesterday... *



cool, i'm reading it too. i'm at page 753. do you read the norwegian or english version?

btw i found a 666 too!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

Hmmmmm... that looked a little fixed


----------



## voice- (May 20, 2002)

jul: English, I believe the story looses a BIG part when it's translated. Just got to book #5, I love this book.

Num: You don't say...


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

Bluefusion:  It's called AluniteX, and I talked about it a while ago.  I still like it, maybe even a little better than Aqua. 

And, BTW, yes, I know it's "seismic", it's just that I was typing the filename a little fast since I had to make it below 32 characters or it wouldn't transfer to my iDisk.   So I just didn't notice the typo  the word is spelled right in my essay, though.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

I just saw 6:66 on the clock on this crappy pc at school


----------



## Holmes (May 26, 2002)

Darn, so close!

http://homepage.mac.com/holmesf/667mhz.gif


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

Actually, just to let you know, your machine is 666.66 (it's always increments of 1/3) MHz... same way Apple did the 867 Power macs to distinguish from the crappy "866" used in the dell world. Apple just upped it one to make it sound more normal.


----------



## Holmes (May 26, 2002)

It seems to me my computer should be 665mhz.

I mean 133mhz (system bus) times 5 (multiplier setting) = 665mhz.


----------



## Jasoco (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Hey SimX, what skin is that? It looks like Sosumi but different...*


It's called AlumiteX [A]. Not as cool as * which is what I use. (Mine has actual scrollbars)

Anyway.. I HAD a 666 I could show you, but my Virus Scanner killed it and my HD backups of 8.6 don't have it available. It was called the SevenDust virus (a.k.a 666) and was wreaking havoc on my PowerBook Duo 2300 then my 8100 and eventually my iMac but I killed them all. Thought I had a copy in one of my HD backups, but nope. Oh well. It was an extension file.*


----------



## sithious (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

LOL that's a way in the future 

Holmes: you may be right, but that doesn't explain how we ended up with 533 G4s...


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Hey! If you have more than 666 MB of RAM, do this in Open Firmware:

setenv boot-args maxmem=666

I don't know if this really works, but you can try


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Goddamn, xoot, where do you learn these cryptic commands and stuff? Geez...

Hey! It's 11:02!


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Ack... I can't believe you people...


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Goddamn, xoot, where do you learn these cryptic commands and stuff? Geez...*



To explain the cryptic Open Firmware command:

setenv boot-args maxmem=666 sets your computer to use only 666 MB of RAM. So, if you go into MUG, you will see that you have 666 MB of RAM.

This is recommended for computers with more than 666 MB of RAM 

To set it back, just type setenv boot-args maxmem=whatever your real amount of MB of RAM is


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

here:


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Enough of that. Look at my avatar...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

how is _my_ avatar? I like it.


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Ehhhh... gotta make it more insane, like mine.



> _From Bluefusion_
> *Bluefusion:* it fits the whole "insane poster" thing


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

what do you suggest?


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Use lines, like:

------
------
------

or

| | |
| | |
| | |

Something like that


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

No! Wait! Your avatar is insane enough!

I forgot the yellow rings.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

ok, so it meets up to your standards?


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

Hey! Don't make me bring back the spinning green box of death...


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

A vortex! How about it?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

My friend gave me a burned version of RtCW... and I found this.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 31, 2002)

how's my avatar now? I'm experimenting with animated gifs


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

* macguy17 falls to the ground, apparantly because of a seizure caused by xaqintosh's avatar. The paramedics quikly arrive, think about what to do for a few minutes, then kick macguy a few times. They then proceed to load the bottle of vodka he had been about to poor into a glass onto a stretcher and take it away.*

Off in the distance you hear macguy17 groan.
Exits are: Up, Down, Left, Right, North, South, East, West, In, Out, Aft, Port, Starboard, Indoors, Outdoors.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 31, 2002)

LOL   

sorry about that, my avatar has turned into an evil Pokémon...


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Don't make it blink, xaq. People will hate you. 

And, if you want to still make it blink, despite the blackmail I sent you, don't make it blink very fast. Or else... *MacOSX.com falls to the ground.*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll think about it


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

All right! You made it blink slower! 

Ah... that is where you find 666...

Make it blink 6 times fast, then stop for two seconds, then do it again two times more.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

Its kind of like a pulsation effect now


----------



## Jasoco (Jun 2, 2002)

Speaking of Pulsing. Anyone else think the jumping Dock icons would be better as pulsing icons instead? I do.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 2, 2002)

You can make the dock icons pulse. Only when opening though. Go to the Dock preference pane and uncheck animate opening applications. Pretty spiffy eh?


----------



## senne (Jun 2, 2002)

you can find it here of course....


----------



## senne (Jun 2, 2002)

and here.

You have to vertical-flip the images and you will find a 666!


senne.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

that only puslates the triangle, not the whole icon


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you can find it here of course....      *



You still use OS 9? And IE?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *and here.
> 
> You have to vertical-flip the images and you will find a 666!
> ...



To clarify:


----------

